# Drywall on braced walls



## Rick18071 (May 9, 2017)

We use 2006 IRC for braced walls. Figure  R602.10.5 (a) specifies drywall on the inside of the walls but I don't see anything in the text for requiring the drywall for using R602.10.5 continuous wood structural panel sheeting method.

This is for a unattached garage with no interior finish. Do we need the drywall for the braced walls??


----------



## steveray (May 9, 2017)

It gets clarified in 2012 I believe, but yes, in 2006 interior gyp is assumed on all BWP


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 9, 2017)

Figure R60210.5 is showing you a typical exterior corner and how to frame it and attach the structural sheathing that may be placed on the inside or outside. The gypsum board in the figure is not structural  and not needed to satisfy the braced wall panel methods outlined below. Look at the 2 fastening tables referenced for gypsum board then look at the language used in the figure. It is clear the gypsum board is not intended to be structural in that figure. 


R602.10.3 Braced wall panel construction methods.
The construction of braced wall panels shall be in accordance with one of the following methods:
1.    Nominal 1-inch-by-4-inch (25 mm by 102 mm) continuous diagonal braces let in to the top and bottom plates and the intervening studs or approved metal strap devices installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s specifications. The let-in bracing shall be placed at an angle not more than 60 degrees (1.06 rad) or less than 45 degrees (0.79 rad) from the horizontal.
2.    Wood boards of 5/8 inch (16 mm) net minimum thickness applied diagonally on studs spaced a maximum of 24 inches (610 mm). Diagonal boards shall be attached to studs in accordance with Table R602.3(1).
3.    Wood structural panel sheathing with a thickness not less than 5/16 inch (8 mm) for 16-inch (406 mm) stud spacing and not less than 3/8 inch (9 mm) for 24-inch (610 mm) stud spacing. Wood structural panels shall be installed in accordance with Table R602.3(3).
4.    One-half-inch (13 mm) or 25/32-inch (20 mm) thick structural fiberboard sheathing applied vertically or horizontally on studs spaced a maximum of 16 inches (406 mm) on center. Structural fiberboard sheathing shall be installed in accordance with Table R602.3(1).
5.    Gypsum board with minimum ½-inch (13 mm) thickness placed on studs spaced a maximum of 24 inches (610 mm) on center and fastened at 7 inches (178 mm) on center with the size nails specified in Table R602.3(1) for sheathing and Table R702.3.5 for interior gypsum board.
6.    Particleboard wall sheathing panels installed in accordance with Table R602.3(4).
7.    Portland cement plaster on studs spaced a maximum of 16 inches (406 mm) on center and installed in accordance with Section R703.6.
8.    Hardboard panel siding when installed in accordance with Table R703.4.
Exception: Alternate braced wall panels constructed in accordance with Section R602.10.6.1 or R602.10.6.2 shall be permitted to replace any of the above methods of braced wall panels.


----------

